# Sido und Charlotte Engelhardt Heimliche Hochzeit



## Claudia (23 Dez. 2012)

* Sido und Charlotte Engelhardt - Heimliche Hochzeit *

*„Frohe Weihnachten vom Ehepaar Würdig!!!“*

22.12.2012 - 23:02 Uhr 
_Verliebt, verlobt, verheiratet..._
*Vor zehn Tagen kündigte Sido (32) eine baldige Hochzeit mit Charlotte Engelhardt (34) an. Jetzt hat das Paar ernst gemacht: Der Rapper, der mit bürgerlichem Namen Paul Würdig heißt,* *postete am Samstagabend bei Instagram ein Foto und schrieb dazu: *„*Frohe Weihnachten vom Ehepaar Würdig!!!*“
Auf dem Foto zu sehen: zwei Hände mit Eheringen, im Hintergrund ein geschmückter Tannenbaum. Kurz nachdem Sido das Foto online gestellt hatte, meldeten sich die ersten Gratulanten: „Hab es grad von einer Freundin erfahren... Alles guuuuute!“, schrieb Follower „pinkepeach“.



 
Diese Foto postete Sido Samstag am späten Abend auf seiner „Instagram“-Seite. Dazu schrieb der Rapper: „Frohe Weihnachten vom Ehepaar Würdig !!!“ Foto: Sido

Der Rüpel-Rapper und die „Hammerbraut“ aus dem Fernsehen legten ein gutes Tempo vor: Im Mai sah man die beiden erstmals zusammen in der Öffentlichkeit, im Spätsommer die Verlobung, und jetzt haben sie JA gesagt. 
*„Ja, es stimmt. Die beiden haben heute geheiratet*“*, bestätigt Charlotte Engelhardts Sprecherin Petra Fink gegenüber BILD am Sonntag.*
„Charlotte hat großen Anteil daran, dass ich im Leben angekommen bin“, schwärmte Sido kürzlich bei BILD. „Alle meine Wünsche wurden durch diese Frau erfüllt. Mit ihr habe ich meinen Deckel gefunden, da passt nichts mehr rein. Für mich ist klar, das ist die Frau meines Lebens."

Quelle:Bild.de​


----------



## beachkini (23 Dez. 2012)

War klar nach den letzten News von denen. Passen in meinen Augen auch perfekt zusammen.


----------



## ddk (23 Dez. 2012)

glückwunsch


----------



## brian69 (23 Dez. 2012)

wer zum Teufel will das wissen :devil:

kopf99


----------

